# Totally, Amazing garden RR in Greer South Carolina...



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

I can only hope this link will take you to my photobucket site. I've tried all evening to figure out how to upload the photobucket link to my photo/slideshow. Doc Watson and I visited Jim Crawley's garden RR this afternoon. "Awesome", would be a pathetic understatement to what Jim has built in Greer. His open house is coming up Sept 15th. Tons of boulders, glued together with concrete and rebar. An awesome achievement by Jim and his wife.

Scott




Photobucket - Garden Railroad in Greer SC album[/b]


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I had the pleasure of visiting this railway during the Narrow Gauge Convention last September (curiously also with Doc, chauffeured br Dr Rivet) and heartily agree with Scott's assessment. 
Go see it! 

Tom


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

I spent 2 years building the bridges for that layout.... and still have to build some more for the basement part....


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Excellent work it is too, Daniel! 


Scott


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

thinking about a 40 car coal train next month on his layout just for the fun of it, Might need a pusher engine.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics and really nice bridges. If I recall Danial had posted pics of installing at one time and building them. I do need to get up that way a visit the layout. Later RJD


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm sure this layout has appeared here before but I had to post my photo slideshow of my visit. What blew my mind was the height of the built up mountains. Jim built steps up into his 'mountains' which gave me impressive photo angles in all directions. At different points I was standing 10-15 feet above ground level. The amount of of rock, concrete, dirt, and sweat, [and as Jim says; prayers] that it took to build that is hard to convey in photos unless you get to experience it 'first hand'. A monumental construction effort that is hard to appreciate until you are standing on top of one of his promontories. Then you can't help but go; "Wow"! The one photo of Doc and Jim standing alongside of the layout I included just for scale of the layout and I was standing about 10 feet above them in another part of the layout when I took that photo.

Scott


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I remember that one. Sure turned out nice 

JJ


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

This guy has a couple of things I could really use for my layout, time and money. 

Doug


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

That is an awesome garden railroad layout.


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Posted By Daniel Peck on 24 Aug 2012 11:43 AM 
"thinking about a 40 car coal train next month on his layout just for the fun of it, Might need a pusher engine." 
I'd donate my Connie to the effort Dan but Jim runs battery power. Plus, I'd probably suffer a stroke if i watched it fall off that 10 foot high trestle you built.


----------

